# Tips for Maryland Test Takers



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 20, 2016)

We're a week before the October PE Exam, so I figured I should share some advice on the Maryland exam site. I'm assuming that it is being held at the State Fairgrounds again this year. It's located at 2200 York Road, Lutherville-Timonium, MD 21903.

Unless you are local to the area, I would recommend staying at a nearby hotel the night before. We all know how bad traffic can get here. So you can either leave very early to beat it or take your chances. If you've never been there before I would also recommend driving to the test site before the day of the test just to understand where it is and what the narrow busy road is like. You should try to get their early that morning regardless.

There is ample parking on site. You will almost certainly enter through the York Road entrance and park in the larger lot. There is a hidden entrance on Timonium Rd, more on this later.

The test takes place in the main fairground building. It's essentially a large warehouse/barn/hangar. There will be about 300 test takers. Two at a table, and as many tables as needed. The chairs aren't awful, but they aren't luxurious either. The tables are old folding wood tables. I don't remember any issues with HVAC or noise. There is no clock in the room. Bring a mechanical watch that doesn't make noises. You can ask the proctors during the exam about how much time is renaming.

There are bathrooms on site, but only one person of each sex may go to the bathroom at a time during the exam. They get very crowded immediately after the test adjourns for the morning and afternoon sessions. You can't use the bathrooms 15 min before the end of a session.

You may leave early during either session. Except during the 15 minutes prior to the end of the session.

The rules are very specific about what kind of containers (to carry references) may be brought into the exam site. In previous exams they have been relaxed about this rule with a caveat. People will bring suitcases of books to the exam site, but the proctors will make you put your suitcase against one of the walls after you've removed your books. The allowable containers (milk crates, clear plastic boxes, etc) may be kept under the side of your desk.

*You should read and re-read the NCESS and Maryland specific exam rules before leaving for the exam*. As a nuclear engineer, I think you should be disqualified from being a PE if you don't follow procedures, but maybe that's a disciple specific culture; it's astounding how many people don't know the rules before coming to the exam. Even if you've taken the test before new rules get added from session to session, so you don't want to be surprised on exam day.

The proctors aren't "out to get you". They are friendly and fair. Do not give them a hard time, do not take out your emotions on them. They will read the rules out loud before the exam and give you time to ask clarifying questions. They know people will accidentally bring forbidden items into the exam site and specifically give you a chance turn them in before the test.  If you accidentally are in violation of the rules this is your chance to make it right. You can recover those items at the end of the day. They go around before every session with graphical print outs of approved calculators and disapproved digital watches/items. If something isn't right they will let you know before the test even starts, this is to let you surrender the item to them during the test session but recover it later. It is all perfectly reasonable and fair. 

With that in mind, during the test they will enforce the rules as written. They are not engineers, so don't expect them to understand certain subtleties, and don't ask them for help on the exam. They are paid to administer the test per procedures and they do it appropriately. To them, the rules are the rules.

Maryland was the main site of the infamous Fitbit rule last April. It happened elsewhere, but it was most prolific here. *Leave your Fitbits at home/in the car*.  Just to be safe, one should *avoid bringing any electronic into the exam site that doesn't fit into these categories:*


NCEES approved Calculator

Carkey Fob, one which doesn't make any noises (unless forbidden in the new rules)

A medical device that is actually required to live/function

You can always buy a cheap mechanical watch. You don't want to risk an ignorant proctor confusing a digital watch for a smart watch, calculator, fitbit, etc. It has happened before, it will happen again. It's not worth the risk. Leave all other electronics at home or in the car. Double check before entering the exam site.

Lunch is supposed to be an hour, but it practice it they will give you more time. There are plenty of fast food options near by. With a few hundred other test takers they can get busy quickly. You'll probably be okay to eat offsite, but I recommend packing a lunch and eating it on site. 

*I also HIGHLY recommend moving your car during lunch to the parking lot on the other side of the test building.* This lot has access to the "hidden" exit to Timonium Road. When the test is over most people (read: 150+ cars) will try to exit onto York Road at the same time. The light is very short and it's a few minutes between cycles. Maybe 3-4 cars will get out per green light. By comparison it's an easy stop-sign right turn onto Timonium Road. However I wouldn't recommend this if you must make a left turn onto Timonium Rd.

For whatever reason the exams tend to run late. An end time of 5:30 or later is likely.

Good luck next week!


----------



## JGipe1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you so much for the detailed response! I am taking it next week at the Fairgrounds. I live in Baltimore City, which is about 15 miles away from the Fairgrounds. It's about a 30 minute drive up I-83. I planned on leaving my home around 6:30.

I heard about the Fitbit story from last year. I do not have a fitbit. I am bringing a wrist watch, but the rules now actually state wrist watches cannot be worn. They are allowed but I'm assuming just on the desk.

I planned on bringing a suitcase. This is what my friend did last year. There was nothing new in the rules about a suitcase not being allowed. He told me he unloaded everything at his desk and put his suitcase against the wall. I intend on bringing bottles of Gatorade, water, and tea. I also plan on bringing a bag of hard candy and peeled clementines. Will these items have to be on the desk at all times?

The slip said to report at 7:15. What time do they start going over the rules? What time does the exam begin? I am guessing AM portion is 8-12, Lunch, PM portion 1:30-5:30.

Do they check what is in your pockets? What do you do with stuff like wallet and keys? Just curious if I could keep them on me. I'm also thinking of bringing a seat cushion.

I heard the traffic at the end of the afternoon session is a nightmare. It's tempting to try and finish the afternoon early just to get out of there in time. I am not sure exactly about the parking on the other side of the building... do you mean parking across the street in the parking lot there?

Is the building the long rectangular building east of the parking lot and north of the track?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 20, 2016)

JGipe1 said:


> It's about a 30 minute drive up I-83. I planned on leaving my home around 6:30.
> 
> I am bringing a wrist watch, but the rules now actually state wrist watches cannot be worn. They are allowed but I'm assuming just on the desk.
> 
> ...


If they want you there at 7:15, plan to be there by 7:00. You may want to consider leaving home a little before 6:30, but since you are opposite rush hour, it may be okay to leave that late. They start letting people in at 7:15. It takes a while to get everyone ID checked and into the hall. IIRC they don't start reading the rules until everyone is essentially settled in.

The exact schedule for AM/Lunch/PM sessions will vary, but your SWAG is close enough. It could end up being later than that...

It's news to me that they aren't allowing the wearing of wristwatches! Wow, just wow! I would hope that some sort of timekeeping device would be provided for the room or allowed on the desk. Check with the proctors (or contact the MD board) before the test to ensure that you are legal.

They didn't check pockets in the past. But if you gave them a reason to check you, I wouldn't rule it out. Wallet and keys were in my pocket. ID was always on the table in front of me along with the exam authorization. 

I don't remember the rules of seat cushions or if anyone brought them during the test.

I didn't bring foodstuffs into the exam, so I glossed over those rules. Ask a proctor if you are unsure. In the past I know that hard candies must be on the table and unwrapped prior to the exam session. Take it easy on liquids, especially caffeinated diuretics. See my comments about bathrooms above.

I've included a map below. The main and side parking lots will be self evident when you get to the building.

 


*DO NOT LEAVE THE EXAM EARLY, unless you are absolutely sure that you are done and cannot improve any further! *Having to spend an extra 30-60 min in traffic is nothing compared to having to retake the test.

Traffic blows post exam. You can't move your car from the main lot to the side lot before the test. it will be blocked off, and lots of people standing in the road waiting to enter the building. But that restriction is gone during lunchtime. Move your car during lunch. And leave via the Timonium Rd exit after the test. The wait time to exit is negligible.


----------



## JGipe1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks.

When did you take the exam? What was your method of studying? I took the EET Review Course, the associated homeworks, quizzes, and practice exams, NCEES practice exam, Goswami exams and other practice problems I found. I just hope it's enough and there aren't too many big surprises. I want to take this exam down in one shot.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 21, 2016)

Let me add to this if I may:

The wooden chairs do not sit proportional to the height of the table, i.e. the chairs are too low for the table. I ended up sitting on a Steel manual the entire test. Plan for this, because it really threw me for a loop when I sat down.

The clear bin thing is real. Plan for this. I had all my books strategically filed in bankers boxes and they ended up in piles all over the floor. Go to the dollar store and get some clear laundry bins. Do it NOW!

Look at your notes and resources!!!! *If they are stapled into book format with a heavy duty staple, but you do not have a report cover on them they will be confiscated!!*

Bring earplugs. You are taking the test at the fairgrounds. When I took it there was a dog show next door in the afternoon.

THERE IS NO CLOCK!!! Bring the watch anyway, and see what they make you do. When I took it, you HAD to wear the watch, you couldn't leave it on the desk (I had a broken band, so I know this). They didn't give me a hard time going into my pocket to check.


----------



## JGipe1 (Oct 21, 2016)

John QPE said:


> Let me add to this if I may:
> 
> The wooden chairs do not sit proportional to the height of the table, i.e. the chairs are too low for the table. I ended up sitting on a Steel manual the entire test. Plan for this, because it really threw me for a loop when I sat down.
> 
> ...


Alright, so I would definitely benefit from a seat cushion.

So you can have a clear plastic bin next to you but nothing else?

I am only bringing 3-ring binders and some Practice Problems books. Think I should be okay.

I will be wearing earplugs and have a watch.

Do bottles / food HAVE to be on the table at all times?


----------



## Andrew2288 (Oct 21, 2016)

Yep - rules are nothing (jewelry, watches [smart or not], bracelets...etc) can be worn on your wrist. The exam authorization ticket states that there will be timers set up throughout the room for clock checking. 

I have a feeling that it'll be 9am before we get started...

Good Luck All!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 21, 2016)

Andrew2288 said:


> Yep - rules are nothing (jewelry, watches [smart or not], bracelets...etc) can be worn on your wrist. The exam authorization ticket states that there will be timers set up throughout the room for clock checking.
> 
> I have a feeling that it'll be 9am before we get started...


It looks like they aren't taking any chances after the fitbit fiasco. Since they are setting up clocks, I'd recommend leaving all watches and jewelry at home.

One year, we started around 845. So 9:00 seems totally possible. Of course this means that the exam won't end until after 6.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 21, 2016)

JGipe1 said:


> I am only bringing 3-ring binders and some Practice Problems books. Think I should be okay.


Are you asking about the binding rule, or be okay to take the test?

If the former, yes you sound legal.

If the latter, are you sure you don't want some other textbooks and references with you too? Lack of references really hurt me on the first attempt.


----------



## JGipe1 (Oct 21, 2016)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you asking about the binding rule, or be okay to take the test?
> 
> If the former, yes you sound legal.
> 
> If the latter, are you sure you don't want some other textbooks and references with you too? Lack of references really hurt me on the first attempt.




I meant I am just bringing binders and practice problems, like 6 Minute Solutions and the NCEES Sample Exam. My References are in 3-ring binders (MUTCD, AASHTO, RDG, HCM).


----------



## ksml114 (Oct 26, 2016)

Are backpacks okay to bring?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2016)

ksml114 said:


> Are backpacks okay to bring?


Check the Maryland rules to be sure. In years past large opaque bags (backpacks) would have to be placed along the wall.


----------



## ksml114 (Oct 26, 2016)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Check the Maryland rules to be sure. In years past large opaque bags (backpacks) would have to be placed along the wall.


Thanks for the response. I don't mind it being put against the wall. Just can't fit everything in my big clear bin &amp; it's already too heavy for me to carry, so.


----------



## iwire (Oct 27, 2016)

Plan to bring your lunch to the exam. Going in and out the fairground is a bitch! 

Like the OP said, get a place to stay nearby. I stayed at the Homesuite last time when I took it. 

After the exam, go have dinner before you head back to the beltway...

Don't forget your exam authorization, your ID, painkillers for headache, water/energy drink/juice/coffee and small snacks but it to be out of the plastic. 

Wear a sweeter since it's cold this time of year. 

and Leave your phone in your car!!! Facebook can wait lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm bumping this thread up since the exam is this Friday.

Remember to read the rules very carefully prior to leaving for the exam, and to leave your fitbits and jewelry at home.

Good luck!


----------



## iwire (Apr 20, 2017)

Good luck to those who taking it tomorrow at the fairground...the sight of that place still haunt me! 

Bring your lunch...don't go out and buy it. Like I said before, around lunch time, the main going out of the fairground is pretty crowded


----------



## brianj (Oct 16, 2017)

October FPE 2017 test takers?  Any changes?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 16, 2017)

Read the NCEES exam day guide (https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/ExamineeGuide_May-2017.pdf) and leave the FitBit at home.


----------



## brianj (Oct 24, 2017)

I find it very interesting, as many years as they have been giving this exam, that the “Exam Authorization” letter has conflicting items on it.  In particular, Item 1 under “*IMPORTANT”* states “No jewelry, watches, ......

and then below under “*Instructions to All Examinees”* bullet 8 “_*Wear a watch and turn off the beep*_”

I had heard one story saying no digital watches, only mechanical style.  

So I emailed a picture of my watch to the MD dllr group and they said, “No watches allowed”.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 25, 2017)

Definitely leave all jewelry and unapproved electronics at home or in the car.

If in doubt, follow the more restrictive instructions. The Maryland rules are usually way more restrictive. 

In years past, the proctors always had an amnesty period before the test where test takers could turn in their forbidden items. These items could be collected by the test takers after the test was complete. My _guess _is they'll do it again this session, but why risk it. Plus it delays when the test actually starts for everyone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh, and good luck on Friday to all test takers!


----------



## Jimbo Three (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi all, this post has been very informative, as I will be taking the Maryland PE exam in April, 2018.  Quick question to the OP regarding the "secret" Timonium Rd entrance.. Is it possible to just enter the side entrance in the morning and skip having to move my car at lunch altogether?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 19, 2017)

Jimbo Three said:


> Hi all, this post has been very informative, as I will be taking the Maryland PE exam in April, 2018.  Quick question to the OP regarding the "secret" Timonium Rd entrance.. Is it possible to just enter the side entrance in the morning and skip having to move my car at lunch altogether?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It should be possible to use the side entrance. There were cars in that side lot when I got there in the mornings both times so they had to get in somehow.

I just always came from a hotel north on York Rd and took the first entrance. Even though I was sufficiently early the second time, I didn't  want to try to drive that extra 1/4 mi in traffic around the corner. I'm not local to Hunt Valley so I didn't want to tempt fate. If you are familiar enough with the area, or have scouted it out ahead of time, or are just really early, go ahead and try there first.

Good luck in April!


----------



## Jimbo Three (Dec 19, 2017)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It should be possible to use the side entrance. There were cars in that side lot when I got there in the mornings both times so they had to get in somehow.
> 
> I just always came from a hotel north on York Rd and took the first entrance. Even though I was sufficiently early the second time, I didn't  want to try to drive that extra 1/4 mi in traffic around the corner. I'm not local to Hunt Valley so I didn't want to tempt fate. If you are familiar enough with the area, or have scouted it out ahead of time, or are just really early, go ahead and try there first.
> 
> Good luck in April!


Thanks!  I'm coming up from Northern Virginia so I will definitely be staying at a hotel near the exam site the night before and will give it a shot.  I'd rather pack a lunch, eat in the car, and save the 5-10 minutes time for mental regrouping prior to the afternoon session instead of having to worry about where I'm parked.. 

I love NoVa/DC/Baltimore traffic! (Said no one, ever).

-J


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 6, 2018)

Time for the biannual thread bump.

Remember to keep all electronics (except approved calculator) and jewelry at home or in your car.

Good luck on Friday!


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 7, 2018)

Happy home stretch, Maryland peeps.. Can anyone point me to where I can find the "Maryland Specific Exam Rules" that have been mentioned? I'm fairly confident about the exam material, but with less than a week to go, I want to be sure I am compliant with the exam site rules regarding things like clear plastic bins, what consists of an "approved comfort aid", whether I will run afoul of the proctors for drawing process lines on 11x17 psych charts, etc. The DLLR website isn't helpful, as it seems to only discuss the requirements to be seated for the exam, but not rules for the exam itself. Other than the exam notice, and the general NCEES rules, is there somewhere else I should be looking for Maryland Specific exam rules that are above and/or beyond the exam notice and the NCEES rules? I also want to check if my fitbit is good to go (jk) 

Thanks, 

-J


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 7, 2018)

Jimbo Three said:


> Happy home stretch, Maryland peeps.. Can anyone point me to where I can find the "Maryland Specific Exam Rules" that have been mentioned? I'm fairly confident about the exam material, but with less than a week to go, I want to be sure I am compliant with the exam site rules regarding things like clear plastic bins, what consists of an "approved comfort aid", whether I will run afoul of the proctors for drawing process lines on 11x17 psych charts, etc. The DLLR website isn't helpful, as it seems to only discuss the requirements to be seated for the exam, but not rules for the exam itself. Other than the exam notice, and the general NCEES rules, is there somewhere else I should be looking for Maryland Specific exam rules that are above and/or beyond the exam notice and the NCEES rules? I also want to check if my fitbit is good to go (jk)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -J


In Oct 2013 they sent out the NCEES examinee guide, exam authorization sheet which included a box at the top with site specific instructions, and a separate page with Maryland site specific rules. I don't recall them sending it out the last one in Oct 2014. Back then they sent everything in a single email (or a link to a site with everything). No one else has mentioned the Maryland specific rules sheet since then either. I included it in the original post a couple years ago because I thought it was still a thing. Maybe it's since been phased out.

So long as you follow the more restrictive rules from the NCESS guide and authorization sheet you should be okay. They'll reread the rules before the test and give you an opportunity to "get legal" before everything starts.

You can always contact DLLR if you have any questions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 17, 2018)

We're less than 10 days out from the test so it's time for the semi-annual bump of the Maryland test takers. Feel free to post any questions here about taking the test in Maryland.

This is a living thread so the reader can see how the rules have changed over time *cough* fitbit *cough*. Likewise, after you take the test next week come back and post your own insights and advice. Especially if anyone has an answer to the seat cushion question.

Remember to read the all of the rules, leave your electronics in the car, and wear nothing on your wrists. Good luck next week!


----------



## Jimbo Three (Oct 25, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Especially if anyone has an answer to the seat cushion question.


FWIW.. I brought and used a seat cushion (April, 2018). It was never an issue with the proctors. I brought it into the room in my clear crate along with my other materials, and left it on my chair during the lunch break.  I didn't notice anyone else with a cushion, but it was a room with 300+ test takers so I can't be sure. I definitely received a lot of jealous looks from other test takers when sitting back down for the afternoon session. I highly recommend bringing a cushion simply to minimize the number of potential mental distractions during the exam.

If in doubt however, check with the board.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 25, 2018)

Leave the damned FitBits in the car.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 27, 2019)

Semi-annual







Post any Maryland specific questions or advice here. Feel free to come back after the exam and share anything new too!

*Leave all electronics and in the car and wear nothing on your wrists.*

*Good luck next Friday!*


----------



## rubyred15 (Mar 28, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> and wear nothing on your wrists.


Maryland does allow you to wear a wrist watch (but it can not be a smart watch). I took the test in October 2018 and if you didn't bring a watch you were out of luck. There was absolutely no clock during the morning test. During lunch the proctors set up two very large digital count down clocks which were used during the afternoon test.


----------



## breezy_moto (Apr 12, 2019)

rubyred15 said:


> Maryland does allow you to wear a wrist watch (but it can not be a smart watch). I took the test in October 2018 and if you didn't bring a watch you were out of luck. There was absolutely no clock during the morning test. During lunch the proctors set up two very large digital count down clocks which were used during the afternoon test.


Interesting. Anyone else take it April 2018? If I'm recalling correctly, I brought a wrist watch and they would not allow them. They had the large countdown clocks the whole exam so maybe that's why. But it would be nice if they were consistent!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 18, 2019)

Semi-annual bump. Be sure to read, re-read, and comply with the (more restrictive) rules on your exam authorization. Leave all non-approved electronics in your car.

Feel free to post any Maryland specific questions here, or to post your own experiences.

*Good luck next week!*


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 28, 2019)

I would like to make a couple of updates:

1. Exam was held in the Exhibition Hall.

2. There isn't a clock. If you have the choice, spring for an analog watch. I had a proctor try to confiscate my "dumb" digital watch. I put it away. Then I BEGGED to used it. She conferred with a different proctor who said my watch was fine.

3. Definitely bring a cart or something on wheels if you have more than a few books. People shuffled from one line to another carrying bins and crates and they just looked miserable. Also there's a lot of standing and waiting in line in the dark. Make it easy on yourself and bring a cart to move around as needed.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Oct 28, 2019)

Also, don’t wear a hoodie or sweatshirt with a hood. Guy sitting across the aisle from me had to take off his sweatshirt and take the exam in his tank top undershirt.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 28, 2019)

I feel bad for him. Supposedly cold helps people think better, but i wouldn't want to test that theory during the PE.


----------



## DaisyD (Oct 28, 2019)

I can confirm seat cushions are fine...glad I brought one, those chairs were ridiculous!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 12, 2020)

We're about two weeks out, so it's time for the semi-annual bump.

I don't know if the Maryland exams are being held at the State fairgrounds, but if they are then you may find this thread useful. Post any questions you may have in this thread, and come back after the exams to share any site specific advice.

As always read and reread all of the rules and instructions for the exam; especially anything new related to covid. 

Good luck next week!


----------



## beccabun PE (Oct 13, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> We're about two weeks out, so it's time for the semi-annual bump.
> 
> I don't know if the Maryland exams are being held at the State fairgrounds, but if they are then you may find this thread useful. Post any questions you may have in this thread, and come back after the exams to share any site specific advice.
> 
> ...


What a great thread! The exam is still being held at the fairgrounds in the exhibition hall. For COVID, everyone will have their own table, spaced 6 feet apart from other tables. I'm taking the ArchE PE, and plan on having 2 rolling suitcases in order to carry all of my references, practice problems and binders with notes. I read the earlier post about clear plastic bins, is it possible to bring those in addition to the suitcases? So I can organize everything in the bins and put the suitcases against a wall? Good to know about the clocks, I'll have to go find a mechanical watch this week


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 13, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> I read the earlier post about clear plastic bins, is it possible to bring those in addition to the suitcases? So I can organize everything in the bins and put the suitcases against a wall?


I haven't seen/heard of anyone doing that in the past but I would assume its allowable.


----------



## dc92 (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for this extremely helpful thread! I have been reading this since back in the spring before the exam got cancelled, and will share updates afterwards!

I did want to ask about the "hooded sweaters"...I know through the NCEES guidelines it says they aren't allowed, but do they just mean that you cannot have the hood up, or do they actually prohibit us from wearing them at all? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 15, 2020)

dc92 said:


> I did want to ask about the "hooded sweaters"...I know through the NCEES guidelines it says they aren't allowed, but do they just mean that you cannot have the hood up, or do they actually prohibit us from wearing them at all? Thanks in advance!


I would err on the side of caution and not bring in anything with a hood.

Also, don't forget to complete and bring your ncees covid screening questionnaire


----------



## dc92 (Oct 16, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I would err on the side of caution and not bring in anything with a hood.
> 
> Also, don't forget to complete and bring your ncees covid screening questionnaire


Time to find non-hooded layers...And yes, I've got it printed out with the exam authorization, thanks!

Also for anyone that is curious, a friend confirmed with NCEES that there will be 201 exam takers on Oct. 22 for Maryland.


----------



## beccabun PE (Oct 19, 2020)

dc92 said:


> Time to find non-hooded layers...And yes, I've got it printed out with the exam authorization, thanks!
> 
> Also for anyone that is curious, a friend confirmed with NCEES that there will be 201 exam takers on Oct. 22 for Maryland.


You gotta get on Taylor Swift's level and get yourself a cardigan 

Any word on how many test takers on the 23rd?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 19, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> You gotta get on Taylor Swift's level and get yourself a cardigan
> 
> Any word on how many test takers on the 23rd?


----------



## dc92 (Oct 19, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> You gotta get on Taylor Swift's level and get yourself a cardigan
> 
> Any word on how many test takers on the 23rd?


HAHA luckily it seems to be a warmer day given it's late October!

I'm not sure about the 23rd, but my friend asked through the NCEES chat feature to find out for the 22nd, so you can probably find out by sending a chat!

Best of luck with the final study days!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 8, 2021)

We're about two weeks out so it's time for the semi-annual bump.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## keviv (Apr 8, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> We're about two weeks out so it's time for the semi-annual bump.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Giving structural PE second time. Really you guys are awesome by maintaining this thread. Any last minute tips or any place I can find mock tests or something like that ?

Thanks


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Apr 8, 2021)

@keviv Well, first things first, the location has changed this year. I'm familiar with the location since I've attended LOTS of events there in the past. Easy parking but it could be a bear getting in and out, depending on the number of test takers, so bring your patience.

Don't wear a hoodie. That's like the one thing that stands out to me. This will be my first attempt during COVID. Looking for others to chime in with information on that. I see there's a COVID questionnaire that needs to be completed and turned in on test day.


----------



## beccabun PE (Apr 8, 2021)

Good luck everyone! I took the exam in October, so some COVID notes: 
-Yes, there's a questionnaire, have it filled out before you come, but I THINK they have blank copies at the site. 
-As you go in, they'll take your temperature with a digital thermometer 
-You get a table to yourself, all tables are socially distanced, but you still have to put suitcases/carts on walls 
-The proctors were a little lax on mask etiquette in my opinion, I had to ask one of them mid exam to ask an adjacent test taker to pull their mask up over their nose. 
-With the exams being spread out over two days, parking isn't an issue. But PLEASE arrive early enough so everyone isn't waiting on you to get your resources set up at 8:01. I would say it takes at least 15 minutes to comfortably get set up and relaxed. 
-DEFINITELY bring cushions or something, those chairs are very uncomfortable without them. 

Those are the specific things that I remember from October. If anyone has any specific questions regarding the COVID procedures, feel free to ask.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Apr 8, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> Good luck everyone! I took the exam in October, so some COVID notes:
> -Yes, there's a questionnaire, have it filled out before you come, but I THINK they have blank copies at the site.
> -As you go in, they'll take your temperature with a digital thermometer
> -You get a table to yourself, all tables are socially distanced, but you still have to put suitcases/carts on walls
> ...


Where was your exam? Martins West or Fairgrounds?


----------



## beccabun PE (Apr 8, 2021)

civilrobot said:


> Where was your exam? Martins West or Fairgrounds?


Fairgrounds


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Apr 8, 2021)

beccabun PE said:


> Fairgrounds


Ok, I'm assuming thatthe Fairgrounds might be converted to a vaccine site. I think it's being used for testing now. I think.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 8, 2021)

civilrobot said:


> @keviv Well, first things first, the location has changed this year.


OOC, where is the exam this year? Martins West?

_Regardless of location, I'll still bump this thread for the last time in October._



civilrobot said:


> Ok, I'm assuming thatthe Fairgrounds might be converted to a vaccine site. I think it's being used for testing now. I think.


Looks like the fairgrounds are both testing and vaccination now. It's a pretty logical location for both.

BC says it's a drive up testing site Tue-Thr.




__





Free COVID-19 Testing - Baltimore County






www.baltimorecountymd.gov





State of Maryland has it listed as a vaccination site as of yesterday April 7.








Coronavirus - Maryland Department of Health


Visit the Maryland Department of Health's official resource for the Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) outbreak.



coronavirus.maryland.gov












Vaccine


COVID-19 Vaccinations in Maryland COVID-19 Vaccinations in Maryland Please see the CDC website for the current eligibility criteria for available COVID-19 boosters. Individuals are encouraged to speak with their providers about their options, to check their eligibility, and can call 855-MDGOVAX...



coronavirus.maryland.gov


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Apr 8, 2021)

RBHeadge PE said:


> OOC, where is the exam this year? Martins West?
> 
> _Regardless of location, I'll still bump this thread for the last time in October._
> 
> ...


Yep! Martins West in Windsor Mill/Woodlawn. MUCH closer to me, so I'm happy.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Apr 25, 2021)

Assuming the October exam will follow the same 2-day format, please please PLEASE check your exam authorization for the correct date prior to exam day.

I was standing around and waiting to ask the head proctor a question and while doing so, I witnessed one person talking to the head proctor and telling her that he should be admitted because his exam is today (Friday). The head proctor pointed it out to him and told him his exam was yesterday (Thursday). He missed his exam.

I thought he was going to pass out. He was, understandably, upset.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 18, 2021)

Last sentimental bump. 

The final P&P PE exams will be offered on Thursday/Friday this week. I don't know if it will be held at the State Fairgrounds or somewhere else, but I hope that Marylanders will still find some of the information in this thread useful.

Good luck this week. Come back and let us known how you found the experience.


----------

